# I Present to You... The Most Ugliest Aquarium in History



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, here we go: 
So one day, I was looking at my guppies play around in my shrimp tank, when all of a sudden, one of the guppies ate a baby cherry shrimp! I was so shocked and surprised, and I told myself that I had to take action in order to prevent other deaths of shrimp. So about a week later, I was going around my house, when I saw an empty pretzel jar sitting in a corner. I thought to myself: this would be an awesome tank! And so I set it up with regular old crappy gravel and filled it up and cleaned it any whatnot. Then I fished out the guppies, let the temperatures match, then plop! I threw the guppies in there along with an air pump and some water lettuces. And that day was the birth date of the most ugliest aquarium in history.

No real maintenance on the tank but the weekly water changes. There's no light, just the light shining from the cieling of my kitchen. I'm not doing and ferts at the moment. It houses two guppies, a pond snail, and a feeder goldfish I saved from a friend of mine. It looks really ugly, and you can agree.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

awesome


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I have the same pretzel jar. I use it to do water changes on my 10 gallon. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but u called it ugly, so, I will use the word innovative.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Awesome recycling job. Believe me- it would be a LOT uglier sitting in a landfill.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Kat12 said:


> awesome


Thanks a lot 



jeepguy said:


> I have the same pretzel jar. I use it to do water changes on my 10 gallon. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but u called it ugly, so, I will use the word innovative.


Is it the Utz's one? And also, thanks for complimenting it  I'm thinking of putting in a central plant, like, say, anacharis?



Luminescent said:


> Awesome recycling job. Believe me- it would be a LOT uglier sitting in a landfill.


Huh, I never thought of it that way...


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

yes, add more plants and it will be perfect


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

great! i am all for fish in weird things.


----------



## spidangular (Nov 28, 2012)

Still looks better than the nicest tank with artificially colored gravel and fake plants. 

I have had the UTZ tank before!


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

frenchie1001 said:


> great! i am all for fish in weird things.


Alrighty then!


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Luminescent said:


> Alrighty then!


Haha hilarious, yet also disturbing. What happens when you flush lol?


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

The fish would have clean water every time u flush. Easiest water change ever. With that system you could breed some discus in there.


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

I have several gallon glass pickle jars on my window sill. It works well for growing out moss, not to mention duck weed. Looks like fun


----------



## Fishumms (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to be the logical one on here.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Fishumms said:


> Just to be the logical one on here.


Aww .. you ruined the fun.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I use the same container and I also use a animal cracker container that's around the same size.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

jeepguy said:


> The fish would have clean water every time u flush. Easiest water change ever. With that system you could breed some discus in there.


lol! I like that!


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> Then I fished out the guppies, let the temperatures match, then plop! I threw the guppies in there along with an air pump and some water lettuces. And that day was the birth date of the most ugliest aquarium in history.


hah! I like how you moved the fish! As I started reading, I'm wondering how're you're going to move the shrimp. and bam! the fish are the lower classed citizens!


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

I use the same one to breed blue rams horns. How did you get the sticker off so cleanly?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

GMYukonon24s said:


> I use the same container and I also use a animal cracker container that's around the same size.


I used to use them to make refugiums for my home-made reef set up.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Haha, I had da same issue. Poor beta couldn't handle having friends in his tank so I moved him in to 2 quart Tupperware with a plastic plant! Lol


----------



## Beardie (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/underbedStorage?productId=10025747&N=175

My next adventure. ~15 gal and I think it would be perfect for a stream biotope with a bunch of crayfish. Put a HOB on one end for lots of current, cheap shop light hanging over head and you're set.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beardie said:


> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/underbedStorage?productId=10025747&N=175
> 
> My next adventure. ~15 gal and I think it would be perfect for a stream biotope with a bunch of crayfish. Put a HOB on one end for lots of current, cheap shop light hanging over head and you're set.



If you plan on using that plastic container checkout "wkndracer's" Pleco Pan


----------



## Fishnshrimp2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice! I always though of using one of those containers. I have used the clear plastic file boxes before, and plan to set up a couple more pretty soon (probably just for plants and shrimp though).


----------



## Kyrayne (Jun 24, 2013)

I have three of those jars. I use them to hold water for my shrimp tanks and/or soaking small pieces of drift wood. I measured out water by quarts and used a sharpie to mark the water line.


----------



## badassone (Sep 30, 2013)

i have a large glass pickle jar just shrimp though w/live plants


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry you guys for not replying to your comments, I haven't been on lately... But many thanks for the compliments!



ipkiss said:


> hah! I like how you moved the fish! As I started reading, I'm wondering how're you're going to move the shrimp. and bam! the fish are the lower classed citizens!


Lol, I know right! The fish had to learn [emphasis] something from their devious act of snacking on shrimp, [another emphasis] especially when they did it in front of my face!



devilduck said:


> I use the same one to breed blue rams horns. How did you get the sticker off so cleanly?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


It took twenty minutes of careful peeling and frustration to take the sticker off, but there is still some residue of the adhesive on there, it's just turned at an angle so it can't be seen.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Mini-update?
Okay, so the water lettuces died, and now I don't have any place to put the jar to get enough light, and I can't afford a light right now...
Good news is that the guppies and goldfish are living just fine and even seem to be happy! The snail has been good too, but not as active as I've seen when he was in the tank. 
I've been keeping up with the weekly water changes, pouring out the water and actually cleaning the gravel too, so that's a good thing...
All I can say is that it's doing so far, so good. No signs of stress or intentions of jumping, so that is a HUGE relief. 
Okay, so I'm done for this update! Until then!


----------

